# New to GLock, need round advice



## Moeror (Jun 12, 2008)

Alright i've decided I'm going to get a Glock handgun sometime in the future. The reason I want it is in case I ever need it for an emergency or need to defend my home. I have heard Glocks are very reliable handguns and are easy to use. One thing I noticed is that they have alot of different round choices for them. What would you suggest I get? 9mm? 10mm? .40cal? Any opinions would be helpful.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

If you're new to handgun shooting, select the 9mm. It has lighter recoil (easier for a new shooter to control) and is less expensive to shoot (leading to more practice and increased skill).


----------



## 3/325 (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm in the same boat.

I found the G30 (.45) to be a pretty soft shooter, and I'm no brick wall. It's also accurate as hell for a compact. True, the larger rounds are more expensive so you're faced with the 'more bullet vs. more practice' dilemma. Considering that you want it for defense/emergencies at close range (inside your home or inside your personal space), you probably won't need the little bit of extra practice you can afford with a cheaper bullet.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

I disagree with that statement. 

Shot placement is the most important factor in an HD encounter, more important than caliber. If the primary purpose of the weapon is self defense than I can't think of anything more important than practice, especially under the high stress encounter of a gunfight with an intruder in your home.

Secondly, if cost is an object as it is with most people to some extent, than the cost difference between the 9MM and .45 is more than a "little bit". Since the .45 round is about double the cost of the 9mm in most places, you are talking about double the practice. That's more than a little bit.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Your choicews will further be affected depending on what model you select in any particular model, full size, compact, or sub-compact. Get the largest caliber you can control and use effectively. Otherwise, just stick with 9mm and don't worry about any of that.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

9mm recoils much less than .45ACP. This allows _fast_, accurate shooting. My general experience - and this is not directed at anyone in particular - is that folks who shoot at static ranges don't really know what good defensive shooting looks like.

As a simple test, place an IPSC target at five yards. From Low Ready, on signal raise the pistol and make five A-zone hits. If it takes longer than 1.5 seconds total, you need to practice more. Most people I see at ranges - public and private - can't even come close to this and could use a lot more practice.

9mm is better for this, for a new shooter, since it is cheaper for practice and kicks less.


----------



## bluehandgun (Jul 13, 2007)

i vote 9mm. it is a versatile round and ammo is cheap enough you can practice a lot and master your gun. i recommend a glock 19. it will suit all of your needs, range, home defense and concealed carry.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

bluehandgun said:


> i vote 9mm. it is a versatile round and ammo is cheap enough you can practice a lot and master your gun. i recommend a glock 19. it will suit all of your needs, range, home defense and concealed carry.


I agree. Glock 19 is a perfect balance between portability, capacity, and usability. The 9mm will do everything you can reasonably expect a pistol round to do. Low ammo cost is also a huge bonus.


----------



## dovehunter (Dec 18, 2007)

if it's purely for home defense, get yourself a short barrel 12 ga. pump shot gun, take it to the range with a box of shells (20) and shoot it to get used to it. it is cheaper than any Glock.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

dovehunter said:


> if it's purely for home defense, get yourself a short barrel 12 ga. pump shot gun, take it to the range with a box of shells (20) and shoot it to get used to it. it is cheaper than any Glock.


I disagree. A shotgun is not an all-service HD weapon. Unless one is well-trained in weapon retention, it is best used from a static position, as in defending a safe room. If one needs to move about (checking a suspicious noise, answering an unexpected knock at the door, etc.), one is generally better off with a pistol.

It is also more difficult to multi-task when using a shotgun. Maybe you have to open a household door. Maybe you have to operate a flashlight. Maybe you have to hold someone at gunpoint while calling the police. Tasks like this are much easier with the one-hand gun versus a bulky shotgun. Home defense often involves more than simple shooting. In fact, statistically, it is very likely to require actions other than shooting.

A pistol functions fine for static defense, while a shotgun doesn't work for mobile defense. The pistol is more versatile and easier to use when multi-tasking. If you only have one HD gun, it should be a handgun.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Get a 9mm, you won't regret it and for home defense pick up a box of some high quality JHP rounds. You probably won't regret a larger caliber either until you become addicted to shooting and then you'll realize how expensive it can be. I see guys at the range with their .45 being very conservative with their ammo while I'm in there having a _blast_ shooting hundreds of 9mm rounds like there's no tomorrow. Don't get me wrong though, I take shooting very serious and shot placement is most important but I enjoy shooting in general.


----------



## Moeror (Jun 12, 2008)

I was considering getting the G17, would the g19 be better? It just seems to be smaller overall.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Avoid .40 cal Glocks. Unsupported chamber prone to catastrophic failure.

G19 easier to conceal than G17 if CCW is your ultimate goal.

Avoid compensated models... Basically turns your gun into an omnidirectional flash bang at night.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Moeror said:


> I was considering getting the G17, would the g19 be better? It just seems to be smaller overall.


It is smaller, the G19 is a compact and the G17 is a full size, it basically comes down to personal preference, if you plan to conceal carry then you want the G19.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

if you are only going to buy one
then glock 17 in 9mm - it has a large capacity magazine


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

submoa said:


> Avoid .40 cal Glocks. Unsupported chamber prone to catastrophic failure.
> 
> G19 easier to conceal than G17 if CCW is your ultimate goal.
> 
> Avoid compensated models... Basically turns your gun into an omnidirectional flash bang at night.


I'm curious to know why you would recommend the G19 rather thatn the G26 for concealment? Not challenging your judgment just trying to learn.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

RevDerb said:


> I'm curious to know why you would recommend the G19 rather thatn the G26 for concealment? Not challenging your judgment just trying to learn.


Per the quote: G19 is easier to conceal than G17. Never said anything about G26.

But since you asked, the primary requirement of the original post is home defense with the possiblity to later CCW. Having all your fingers on the grip gives you better control of a handgun. Unless the primary requirement is CCW, why compromise your shooting unnecessarily? Mag grip extensions on a G26 gives you the size of the G19 w/o ammo capacity.

Further, the G26 is a doublestack mag. If concealment is enough of a concern to go subcompact, thin guns are less prone to printing than thick.


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> 9mm recoils much less than .45ACP. This allows _fast_, accurate shooting. My general experience - and this is not directed at anyone in particular - is that folks who shoot at static ranges don't really know what good defensive shooting looks like.
> 
> As a simple test, place an IPSC target at five yards. From Low Ready, on signal raise the pistol and make five A-zone hits. If it takes longer than 1.5 seconds total, you need to practice more. Most people I see at ranges - public and private - can't even come close to this and could use a lot more practice.
> 
> 9mm is better for this, for a new shooter, since it is cheaper for practice and kicks less.


i've quickly found that mike is not a "mess around" kinda guy and tends to know what he's talking about. heed his advice.


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

wow I JUST learned from this thread that the glock 26 is double stack...I wonder if it will be too thick for my hand. can i ask you guys something about ccw in 9mm for a glock...


I tend like to carry right in front, iwb usually. I like holsters that hold the gun up high so i can sit without smashing anything... which would be recommended for me ? I would not want anything longer then a 4" barrel

also, in ct they only allow up to a 10 round magazine, so any of the glocks with a larger magazine wouldn't do me any good


----------



## glockgod (May 13, 2006)

You'll find that all Glock 9mm models are double stack-10rd mags for 9mm are the same physical size as the "hi caps". Glocks lone single stack pistol is the G36 in 45ACP. Have handled but not shot one- felt very good in hand and I don't have big mitts. I shoot the 9mm Glocks and carry them when it isn't a J frame day.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

rvl8 said:


> also, in ct they only allow up to a 10 round magazine, so any of the glocks with a larger magazine wouldn't do me any good


I don't think that's accurate. You might recheck your info. I lived in CT until 2003 and owned all kinds of full-cap guns.

http://www.nssf.org/LL/stateAWB.cfm


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i doubt if the g26 is too fat for your hand
you'ld have to be smaller than my 5'4" wife


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

submoa said:


> Per the quote: G19 is easier to conceal than G17. Never said anything about G26.
> 
> But since you asked, the primary requirement of the original post is home defense with the possiblity to later CCW. Having all your fingers on the grip gives you better control of a handgun. Unless the primary requirement is CCW, why compromise your shooting unnecessarily? Mag grip extensions on a G26 gives you the size of the G19 w/o ammo capacity.
> 
> Further, the G26 is a doublestack mag. If concealment is enough of a concern to go subcompact, thin guns are less prone to printing than thick.


Your logic makes perfect sense to me. I have the 26 and really like it. I'm spending a lot of time at the range and am getting good groups out of it. Will be carrying it in a couple of weeks when my CPL comes in. Will be using JHP+'s for carry and HD and the least expensive I can get for the range. Haven't found any ammo that it doesn't like yet although I haven't put any Wolf, Blazer steel or reloads through it. Thanks for the comeback.


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

rvl8 said:


> wow I JUST learned from this thread that the glock 26 is double stack...I wonder if it will be too thick for my hand. can i ask you guys something about ccw in 9mm for a glock...
> 
> I tend like to carry right in front, iwb usually. I like holsters that hold the gun up high so i can sit without smashing anything... which would be recommended for me ? I would not want anything longer then a 4" barrel
> 
> also, in ct they only allow up to a 10 round magazine, so any of the glocks with a larger magazine wouldn't do me any good


I am shooting the 26. I have small hands for a guy and it is not uncomfortable at all to grip or shoot.


----------



## RotorHead (Aug 13, 2008)

For me the 19 is more comfortable than the 26, and I have large hands.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

*Glockamania's® 3 Step Program...on selecting a caliber.*

1. Take an NRA basic handgun course.
2. Try out different Glock calibers and find one that suits you (ergonomics and accuracy).
3. Buy the Glock!


----------



## BarbedWireSmile (Feb 2, 2008)

Just as a counterpoint-

I disagree that there is an extreme difference in felt recoil between a 9mm and .45. Granted, the question is regarding Glock models, but I feel an insignificant recoil difference between a full-sized 1911 and a Glock 19. There are many other variables at play here including barrel length and the overall size of the handgun in question. For example, I feel more confident with placement from my 1911 than I do my .38 snubby. My wife, who has very small hands, can shoot tight groups with a Glock 22 but limp-wrists a 19 to the point where she simply cannot operate the handgun reliably.

But for an average sized adult male, I'm not sure felt recoil should be the determining factor in a choice between the significantly different performance characteristics of 9mm vs .45

The best advice given is to shoot a variety of models and calibers and find one you are most confident with. Getting advice is always good, and I am not suggesting you disregard any of the good advice you got here. Merely suggesting that advice is your starting point, rather than your decisioning point.

-B


----------



## toolboxluis (Jul 23, 2008)

what you need to do is find a good gun shop that rents guns to try out 
and go a head try the glock out why not try all models of glock :smt023:smt023:smt023 if not their are different ones you mite want to try like the HK 9mm compact or a fnp-9m 
my wife owns two glock 19 and she love it 
i personally use a fnp-9 :smt023:smt023
but at the end is up to you :smt023:smt023


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Caliber Choice*

I'd have to agree with the selection of 9x19mm for the Glock. You will shoot more and that translates into a more proficient shooter. Get some quality instruction as well, don't just go banging away, it will be worth the cost and the connections you make in class will help as well. I bought a Beretta 92FS for that very reason, I can shoot it more when I'm paying for the rounds downrange. I carry a 96 CCW and as a reserve deputy. I am curious though, I have a Glock 22 that admittedly I don't shoot much, department refurb gun. It has around 3k round through it so far and I have no clue how many rounds through the slide/barrel assembly which sits on the new frame/action. I have never had any problem with the .40 S&W and the issue for uniform deputies is the Glock 22 and those have had thousands of rounds through them without failure. Have I missed something with .40 S&W Glocks?


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

WWW.HANDLOADS.COM 
ASSUMING A 230GR @ 800FPS (.45) VS AS 124 @ 1100FPS (9mm)
GLOCK 19 AND A GLOCK 30 THE DIFFERENCE IS 
FREE RECOIL ENERGY IN FOOT POUNDS OF 9.14 (45) VS 4.91 (9MM)

The 9mm kicks 54% less than the .45. Felt recoil will differ from person to person, but I would certainly say that is an "extreme" difference.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Old Padawan said:


> The 9mm kicks 54% less than the .45.


Actually, it appears that the 9mm kicks 54% AS MUCH as the .45 in pistols of the same weight.

*BarbedWireSmile* put a Glock 19 against a steel 1911. Recoil is more similar here, but of course it's hardly fair to compare a 39 ounce .45 to a 22 ounce 9mm.


----------

